# Model Train Museums You've Visited



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

What cool model train exhibits/museums have you visited that you've enjoyed? 

In recent times, been to
1) Tiny Town Trains in Hot Springs AR. 60+ years in the making by a father and son, ALL scenery and figures are hand crafted, even has functioning waterways.









Tiny Town Trains - Hot Springs, Arkansas


VISIT OUR INTERACTIVE MODEL RAILROAD - FOR ALL AGES COMPLETELY ANIMATED NOT JUST THE TRAINS: MOVING FERRIS WHEEL - BARN DANCING FARMER PLOWING - BEARS CHASE RANGER UP A TREE - WORKMEN...




www.tinytowntrains.com





Charlemagnes Kingdom - Helen GA

Built over 11 years, a composite of different locales in Germany from The Alps to the North Sea






Home







www.charlemagneskingdom.com





Your turn------


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The train museum in Balboa Park, San Diego, CA. Several layouts in the basement there that will take hours to tour.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Roadside America in Shartlesville, PA is pretty amazing. Roadside America - Wikipedia

So is Northlandz in Flemington, NJ.










Also the TCA museum in Strasburg, PA.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

B&O in baltimore, Virginia Transportation Museum in Roanoke, Penn Railway Museum Strasberg, Swedish Railway Museum and London Transportation Museum. Definitely if you happen to be there, try the last one (next year then...) Oh wait -- none of these are MODEL train museums. But most have them or are nearby.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Keystone and Lehigh Valley in Bethlehem Pa. Black Diamond Model RR Club in Bethlehem PA. Hudson Model RR Club in Plains Twp Pa. Anthracite Model RR Club in Hazleton Pa. Back Mountain RR Club in Dallas PA. I've seen numerous modular layouts from clubs across the country and one from Switzerland that was at a TCA meet in York PA.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

The Colorado Model Train Museum was a great experience the first time around, and once things open back up again my wife also wants to visit.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a model train museum at Alamagordo that has layouts in all the usual scales. The HO layout is sceniced to represent that area. Outside they have a small park style ride on train of a diesel type. 
Oglebay Park at Wheeling, WV has a three rail layout with a steel mill and paddle wheel river boats in real water.
I haven'r been to either of these in 20 + years but I understand they are still in operation.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

There is also the Smokey Mountain train museum ij western North Carolina with a good sized layout and many models on display. All Lionel.
In the Phoenix, AZ ( Scottsdale ) area is the McCormick Railroad Park with several layouts in several scales along with several gauges of live steam and some full size stuff on display.


----------



## coblesan (Sep 28, 2019)

I have been to the Miniatur Wunderland, a model railway and miniature airport attraction in Hamburg, Germany three times. Each time that I have been there, I spent hours just watching the trains go by and thinking about the number of hours that went into building this Great Adventure.

Mike


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

brunswick (maryland) heritage railroad museum


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

The Mt. Rainier Railroad and Logging Museum or MRRR, formerly the Mt. Rainier Scenic Railroad, was a steam-powered heritage railroad operating in the U.S. state of Washington between Elbe and Mineral. I was headed somewhere else and didn't have time for the train ride.

Washington State History Museum in Tacoma, WA have a huge model train layout...

*Greenville Railroad Museum Park in Greenville, Penna. (my hometown)

A REALLY NICE, ALSO BIG (HUGE) LAYOUT WAS AT THE "WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA MODEL RAILROAD MUSEUM" IN GIBSONIA, PA ON RT-910*


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been to the one in Strasberg but to be honest it was so long ago I don't remember anything about it


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

There is one in Pensacola area (Milton actually), they have a moderate HO layout with a nice Louisville and Nashville passenger service. They also have a garden layout that's pretty fun and a few old L&N cars (the real thing) on display. Sadly the coaches are in pretty rough shape. I don't think they get the funding they need to keep up the life size side of the house.





































Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have visited a lot of train museums including in Strasburg, Baltimore, St. Louis, Salisbury NC, WV and other places. Never found one I did not enjoy.

But by far the best is the Granville Island Model Trains Museum (and the Granville Island Model Ships Museum in the other half of the building) in Vancouver, BC. WOW!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

NC Trans. museum, Spencer, NC. and the GSMRR.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Charlemagne's Kingdom in Helen, GA. HO scale of Germany from the North Sea to the Swiss alps.
The Cumberland County Model Train Club: Outlets Mall in Crossville, TN. Layouts of all scales.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Roads and Rails Museum Frederick, MD


http://www.roadsnrails.com/



Hagerstown Roundhouse Museum Hagerstown, MD








Hagerstown Roundhouse Museum


The Hagerstown Roundhouse Museum is dedicated to promoting a public understanding of railroad-related activities in Hagerstown, Maryland.




roundhouse.org





Hagerstown Model Railroad Museum at Antitum


HMRRM Home



Choo Choo Barn Strasburg, PA





The Choo Choo Barn – Strasburg, PA | Gigantic Model Train Layout


| Gigantic Model Train Layout




www.choochoobarn.com


----------

